
Show HN: Chat.io – fresh platform for chatting on a website and via FB Messenger - ajaskiewicz
https://www.chat.io/
======
ajaskiewicz
Hi! Introducing our very fresh chat application. It has all the basic features
you need to smoothly communicate with visitors. The thing that makes it unique
is that we’re working on a platform that lets you build your own features and
add them to the basic product. You can get early access to the beta version of
the platform on the website. Let me know what you think!

